

Show HN: A better interface for Rotten Tomatoes - inertialforce
http://www.filmstant.com

======
eclipxe
This is pretty well done. Fluid, visually appealing. What is it running on the
backend?

~~~
inertialforce
Thanks! Nothing special just an Ajax call to the rotten tomatoes API.

